# How small is your sleeping bag?



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been looking at getting a new sleeping bag and one of the things I look for is how small it packs down. Some get really small. So how small does your bag get, and which one do you own? It takes a long time to research this and I thought you might have picture of your bag packed. Some get as small as a grapefruit! Pics anyone?

Thanks...


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

My summer bag, a down REI rated to 45F, packs into a 5-6 liter sack (~6"X12"). The winter bag, a North Face rated to 20F (the Superlight), packs into a 15 liter fleece-lined stuff sack. I can fit some long undies, socks and a few other small clothing items in there with it.

When weather is a little in between I also carry a SOL Adventure Biyy which backs to about 1/3 the size of a 1 liter Nalgene bottle and weighs virtually nothing. I can actually stuff it together with the lighter bag in the 6 liter sack, though its a bit tight.

I use a tarp which is another big weight/space saver.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

wahday said:


> My summer bag, a down REI rated to 45F, packs into a 5-6 liter sack (~6"X12"). The winter bag, a North Face rated to 20F (the Superlight), packs into a 15 liter fleece-lined stuff sack. I can fit some long undies, socks and a few other small clothing items in there with it.
> 
> When weather is a little in between I also carry a SOL Adventure Biyy which backs to about 1/3 the size of a 1 liter Nalgene bottle and weighs virtually nothing. I can actually stuff it together with the lighter bag in the 6 liter sack, though its a bit tight.
> 
> I use a tarp which is another big weight/space saver.


I was going to get a 3 season down bag, and unlike you cannot afford so many. 
What do you think is a good weight? Say 2 lbs or less?


----------



## permnation (Jul 21, 2004)

My Mountain Hardwear Phantom 45 is a solid bag and weighs 20 oz. It'll compress to about 8x6" in a sea to summit extra small comp. sack . A ZPacks 40 degree 900-fill quilt will get you down to 11.4 oz. Not sure what the compressed size would be, but that weight is impressive.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

permnation said:


> My Mountain Hardwear Phantom 45 is a solid bag and weighs 20 oz. It'll compress to about 8x6" in a sea to summit extra small comp. sack . A ZPacks 40 degree 900-fill quilt will get you down to 11.4 oz. Not sure what the compressed size would be, but that weight is impressive.


So are those quilts worth a damn? It seems weird to leave the back open. I know why they do it, but in reality does it work?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> So are those quilts worth a damn? It seems weird to leave the back open. I know why they do it, but in reality does it work?


Quilts are great. Very warm for their weight and very compact. I tried a Thermarest quilt and really liked the concept despite a fairly crappy product which got returned to REI.

https://vikapproved.wordpress.com/2013/10/26/therm-a-rest-alpine-blanket-review/

My buddy bought one of the Enlightened quilts and loved it. I was getting one for my b-day, but the low CDN dollar scrapped that idea. As soon as the dollar gets stronger or I get tired of waiting I am getting one of these:

Best Canoe Camping Sleeping Bag Quilt - Revelation - Backpacking Ultralight Down Quilt


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

While I wait for my quilt envy to overcome my horror at the low Canadian dollar I am using two sleeping bags that I already own for bikepacking.










MEC sleeping bag lightly compressed in bar bag with a few items of clothing ^^^^

*Spring/Fall*

- 7yr old
- MEC.ca down mummy bag
- rated to - 7 deg C
- comfortable to 0 deg C
- weight ~1.5kg
- fills a 10L OR dry bag pretty good
- works year round in the PNW as our winter looks a lot like other folks' spring/fall










TNF bag lightly compressed in bar bag ^^^^^^

*Summer*

- 10yr old
- TNF Kilo mummy bag
- rated to 0 deg C
- comfortable to +7 deg C
- weight ~1kg
- quite compact can use a 10L OR dry bag for this bag plus a bunch of clothes
- good for the summer in BC
- sometimes wear puffy jacket and thermals in mountains on cold nights

Although I'd prefer not to haul the relatively bulky -7 deg bag on bikepacking trips I have learned from pushing my own limits with the 0 deg C bag that the slight difference in weight/bulk is well worth it for a good night's sleep in the shoulder seasons.

Once I get my quilt I'll have the bigger bag's warmth at the smaller bag's size/compactness. :thumbsup:


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I've got an old synthetic MEC mummy bag I've been using for years, rated to about 5-6 C and packs down pretty nicely. I think it weighs around 2lb. REI sells one that is similar for around $100. 

In addition to that for colder weather I got a sleeping bag liner ($50-ish). It adds about 10F to the rating with minimal extra weight/bulk. I have been able to use these together comfortably in temps down to 16-18F, makes for a pretty flexible system including adding/removing layers of clothing. 

For me the important thing when its cold is being able to cinch the mummy bag tight around my shoulders to keep cold air out. When its warmer, use fewer layers and/or unzip the bag.


----------



## Nomadllc (Nov 9, 2012)

Yep, MTNHardwear polly fill. Rated 30, but I've comfortably slept down below 20 with long underwear on. Packs into 6"x10" then compresses. Weight is 2lbs and cost $70 shipped from Backcountry.com good luck!


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I have been looking at getting a new sleeping bag and one of the things I look for is how small it packs down. Some get really small. So how small does your bag get, and which one do you own? It takes a long time to research this and I thought you might have picture of your bag packed. Some get as small as a grapefruit! Pics anyone?
> 
> Thanks...


Hola OldschoolReloaded,

My Spark I packs REALLY small! Depending on each trip's temperatures, it might be combined with a silk liner, a cheap bivy, or thermal underwear 









On my recent trip to Northern Argentina I used it at freezing conditions above 14000+ feet in autumn, together with a cheap bivy & thermal underwear... and I'd a very comfortable sleep (FlyCreek UL2+Klymit Static V2).

Series | Sea To Summit

Saludos,
Federico


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I was going to get a 3 season down bag, and unlike you cannot afford so many.
> What do you think is a good weight? Say 2 lbs or less?


2 pounds or less for a 3 season bag would be pretty good in my book. My cold weather bag (to 20F) is about 3.5 to 4 lbs. The REI 45F bag and SOL Escape Bivy is about 2 lbs together. The bivy gives it more like a 35F rating.

For the record, the REI bag I got at a scratch and dent sale for $50. The SOL Escape Bivy was $45. The North Face bag is, wait for it, 30 years old! I got it when I was 16. About 10 years ago I sent it in for a zipper repair and they filled it with brand new down as well. They have great customer service and really honor their lifetime warranty.

In general, I try to bikepack with what I already own. I do a lot of camping with the family so a lot of stuff I already had covered. A little extra bulk or weight is unlikely to kill you. Once you have been out a few times it might be worth considering a more substantial investment in a pricier item you know you are going to use. Or not. You shouldn't have to break the bank to bikepack. The first time I bikepacked I used a utility tarp to sleep under and rode a 1990s Gary Fisher Hoo Koo Ee Koo.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the replies and suggestions guys! Nice pics too. I was thinking of getting the Sierra Designs 3-season Backcountry bed 800 in the long. I like the idea that you can slip your feet out to cool them off, as my feet get so hot in a mummy bag. It is 800 Duck Fill Dry Down which is supposed to take it to 20 degrees. I love the design of the bag and it is light (according to what you guys say) at 2lbs 11ozs. Plus it has a pad sleeve. 
Here is the link: https://www.sierradesigns.com/product/backcountry-bed-800-3-season


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

Marmot Helium. 2lbs3oz, packs tight enough into a 7x14 stuff sack. Official rating 15°F, EN lower limit for men 16°F, EN rating for women 28°F. I've had it out on the porch down to 27°F when I woke up with cold coming in from pretty much every direction, so I feel that's about right.... it can dip to around freezing any night out of the year in the hills 'round here.

I take a set of mid weight Smartwool long johns to sleep in + extra socks + 2 buffs, one for my head and one for my neck/face if needed. What can I say... I sleep cold, but as Vik points out it's worth staying warm. I find losing quality sleep is the fastest way to turn a fun trip into a total misery, and every night you go it just gets worse. The last thing I want to do is start making dumb mistakes in the back country because I'm a zombie.


----------



## Aushiker (Sep 27, 2007)

My choice of sleeping bag is a Mont Bell Ultralight Super Spiral Down Hugger #3 which weighs in at 686 grams. It packs down quite small (about a 1/4 to 1/3 of a Ortlieb Sport-Packer front pannier.

I have used a home made quilt in the past and would go back to one if I could find one that packed down as small as my Mont Bell.

Andrew


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I actually just bought a quilt (Nemo Siren) to replace my Kelty Galactic down bag. I originally got the Kelty because it was about the only down rectangular bag I could find. I hate sleeping in mummy bags and even had a bit of an issue with the rectangular. Most of the time I just used it as a big blanket anyways.

Using a compression sack I could get the Kelty to about 10 liters, the Nemo should be about a third of that, and much lighter. Both have the same temperature rating too.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

wahday said:


> For the record, the REI bag I got at a scratch and dent sale for $50. The SOL Escape Bivy was $45. The North Face bag is, wait for it, 30 years old! I got it when I was 16. About 10 years ago I sent it in for a zipper repair and they filled it with brand new down as well. They have great customer service and really honor their lifetime warranty.


My oldest bag is from my university days. After hundreds of nights of camping it's no longer performing all that well due to sections of missing down where compression sacks and sleeping have taken their toll. OTOH that bag still gets used around the house for watching movies and in my truck for naps and emergency use. It's nice to use a product through the decades and be reminded of all the good times you've had together.

BTW - unless you really need a super compact packed bag I'd recommend not compressing your sleeping bag as much as possible. You'll end up shortening its service life needlessly. For bikepacking I don't find that I need to get my bag down to a super small size as it's really the weight that affects how my bike rides not whether the bag is 3L or 5L in size.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Aushiker said:


> My choice of sleeping bag is a Mont Bell Ultralight Super Spiral Down Hugger #3 which weighs in at 686 grams. It packs down quite small (about a 1/4 to 1/3 of a Ortlieb Sport-Packer front pannier.
> 
> I have used a home made quilt in the past and would go back to one if I could find one that packed down as small as my Mont Bell.
> 
> Andrew


I looked at the Mont Bell and they look good, but it seems there are mixed reviews on the temp rating.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I looked at the Mont Bell and they look good, but it seems there are mixed reviews on the temp rating.


I find temp ratings only useful as the most general of guides. I've never been warm in a sleeping bag down to the stated rating and seen some bags with ridiculously optimistic ratings.

I only really know how well a bag will do once I've had the chance to test it out. Ideally buying it from some place with a reasonable return policy.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I have a new North Face summer bag, Polypro rated to 50F. Small like 6x10". It is the weight you should look at. Down usually packs smaller.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I have been looking at getting a new sleeping bag and one of the things I look for is how small it packs down. Some get really small. So how small does your bag get, and which one do you own? It takes a long time to research this and I thought you might have picture of your bag packed. Some get as small as a grapefruit! Pics anyone?
> 
> Thanks...


Mine is about the size of a football... and I freeze my arse off in it if the temps get down in the 50s... and I'm inside a tent... fully dressed in a hoodie.

32F rating my arse.

Well, I guess I can't complain too much. I think I paid like $40 on mega blowout sale.

It fits nicely in my handlebar bag.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

I was really trying to find one that had a sleeve for the pad, as the last one I had I kept sliding off the pad all the time. However, looking for that seems to really limit your choices. Do you all think that is a worthwhile feature?


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> Do you all think that is a worthwhile feature?


Personally no. I've never slid off a pad.

I have a bag with a strap on the rear to hold the pad in place and I don't like using it.

Sleeping preferences vary a ton so that doesn't mean it's not a great feature for you.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

I just happen to have a picture at the ready for such a question!

I have a Stoic Vamp 30 down bag that weighs 1053g/2.32 pounds. It's rated to 30F and I've been in it down to 25F. The beer bottle gives you a size reference.

For temps in the mid 50s and above, I prefer a Flannel bag and sol bivvy setup (to the left of the bottle). They pack smaller and weigh less.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

connolm said:


> I just happen to have a picture at the ready for such a question!
> 
> I have a Stoic Vamp 30 down bag that weighs 1053g/2.32 pounds. It's rated to 30F and I've been in it down to 25F. The beer bottle gives you a size reference.
> 
> ...


Thanks....I like the comparison to the beer bottle, which I notice is empty.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

big_papa_nuts said:


> I actually just bought a quilt (Nemo Siren) to replace my Kelty Galactic down bag. I originally got the Kelty because it was about the only down rectangular bag I could find. I hate sleeping in mummy bags and even had a bit of an issue with the rectangular. Most of the time I just used it as a big blanket anyways.
> 
> Using a compression sack I could get the Kelty to about 10 liters, the Nemo should be about a third of that, and much lighter. Both have the same temperature rating too.


How do you like having your head exposed like that? Seems like that would be cold and for me wearing a hat while I sleep just won't work. Also, it seems hard to find out if my pad will work with these quilts, and I really don't want to buy another pad. I know they are really popular though and they do get insanely small.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> How do you like having your head exposed like that? Seems like that would be cold and for me wearing a hat while I sleep just won't work. Also, it seems hard to find out if my pad will work with these quilts, and I really don't want to buy another pad. I know they are really popular though and they do get insanely small.


You can buy quilts that work with any pad. ie. Ultralight Down Quilts Sleeping Bags Backpacking Camping Bikepacking Paddling Hammock Under Quilts

The quilt I had featured special attachments to the pad and after a couple nights I stopped using them because the quilt stayed in place just fine without them.

I wore a hat and/or the hood of my down jacket with my quilt - that worked for me, but you can get a hood [see accessories page] for the Enlightened quilts if you would like one.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I was really trying to find one that had a sleeve for the pad, as the last one I had I kept sliding off the pad all the time. However, looking for that seems to really limit your choices. Do you all think that is a worthwhile feature?


I can see them being a big benefit with a mummy bag, where your are just wriggling around cover in slippery material. 


OldschoolReloaded said:


> How do you like having your head exposed like that? Seems like that would be cold and for me wearing a hat while I sleep just won't work. Also, it seems hard to find out if my pad will work with these quilts, and I really don't want to buy another pad. I know they are really popular though and they do get insanely small.


It's never bothered me. I carry a skull cap when I know it might get really cold and will wear that to bed sometimes.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

vikb said:


> You can buy quilts that work with any pad. ie. Ultralight Down Quilts Sleeping Bags Backpacking Camping Bikepacking Paddling Hammock Under Quilts
> 
> The quilt I had featured special attachments to the pad and after a couple nights I stopped using them because the quilt stayed in place just fine without them.
> 
> I wore a hat and/or the hood of my down jacket with my quilt - that worked for me, but you can get a hood [see accessories page] for the Enlightened quilts if you would like one.


I just spent some time on the Enlightened Equipment website and must say that I really like the Revelation Elite quilt. It would be hard to wait 7 weeks for the bag though...is it worth the wait?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2015)

I use a 10 F rated tall bag, for early spring and fall (until it falls below 20, then I puss out). In the summer I use a fleece blanket and cotton sheet folded over. All year round I cover my head with a light fleece "towel" thingy.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

OldschoolReloaded said:


> I just spent some time on the Enlightened Equipment website and must say that I really like the Revelation Elite quilt. It would be hard to wait 7 weeks for the bag though...is it worth the wait?


My buddy loves his and I'd happily order one and wait 7weeks. The only thing stopping me is the pathetic exchange rate to USD.

Quality bags/quilts last decades with care so 7 weeks is no issue for me. I'd rather wait and get exactly what I want than rush and buy what's available just to get it fast.

Sooner or later I'll own one.


----------



## Mark_BC (Sep 19, 2012)

I find that I usually take a sleeping bag that is too cold for me, which would probably work for most people. I am skinny and my metabolism really drops so I always get cold. I need to cinch up the strings around my head and wear a toque. I feel every draft from just an inch of opening to the outside air so I don't think a quilt would suit me. I never get warm feet, so mummy bag it is for me. It is an MEC one for spring / fall and fits in a 5 L Cactus Creek bag which gets strapped onto the side of my front fork. I prefer taking extra things to throw over that if you get too cold since it's easier than dealing with a larger bag. Once when I went snowbiking and it got to -20 C overnight I brought this bag AND my dedicated winter sleeping bag, one inside the other, and I still froze.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

vikb said:


> My buddy loves his and I'd happily order one and wait 7weeks. The only thing stopping me is the pathetic exchange rate to USD.
> 
> Quality bags/quilts last decades with care so 7 weeks is no issue for me. I'd rather wait and get exactly what I want than rush and buy what's available just to get it fast.
> 
> Sooner or later I'll own one.


I think this may be my bag...
Curious if you know, but I am 6'2" tall at 210lbs and am not a big guy. They make a slim, regular, wide, and x wide. I am thinking of the regular, but since this is my first quilt should I go with the wide so as to be able to tuck in better. I was also going to go with the long.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I ordered the Enlightened Equipment Revelation Pro....I went with the regular/long in the 10 degree (the 850 Down Tek GGD). I am stoked...and now I have to wait 7 weeks. 

Thanks for all the help. There are a lot of good bags and quilts out there but I feel I made a good choice with a good company.


----------



## ascarlarkinyar (Apr 24, 2012)

first off i run really warm. i pretty much ruined my generic super light weight sleeping bag by over compressing it for too long on rides. 
also i have gone back to layers and more clothes.

i use a flannel type liner and a waterproof breathable bivy. i can add a down quilt, down booties, down pants and jacket for sleeping in the snow down to -5.


either my klymt X frame or 2" air pad. air pillow.


side note for k9 search and rescue training we do an over nighter once a year and sleep in self made snow caves. my dog is medium size but short hair. i use a car shade and sleep in my down ski pants and heavy parka(with hoodie) with the doggie in my jacket. i gotta unzip to let her nose out cause we get pretty warm. done it many years in a row this way.

clothes and a minimal sleeping bag works better for me on bike packing adventures.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been using down bags for 35 years. I might be ready to make an Apex Climashield sack one day, but otherwise synthetic fill has always failed me.

Likewise with quilts. Tried one on a 2 month trip once and that was it. Garbage.

Western Mountaineering is my go to brand, and I have two of their ultra light bags. One is a 20 degree the other a 40F. Forgot the names, but they show no signs of significant degradation after 100+ nights.

The 40 degree one fits on the handlebars in a Revelate Sweet Roll together w a full length thin Thermarest, down jacket and some spare clothes stuffed in a pot.


----------



## CarlS (Feb 25, 2008)

Anyone use the WalMart Ozark Trail bags? I borrowed one from a friend that packs up just a little bigger than a softball and was fine with long undies and light sweater in early summer. Temps were down to just about 40-38 maybe? i did also use bivy and Klymit ststicV pad. I forgot which model it was but I'm looking now and some of them are only $30

Ozark Trail 40F Climatech Mummy Sleeping Bag - Walmart.com


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

Haven't tried it - but I'm a fan of trying something cheap to find out what you like and don't like. Better than spending $350 to figure out you need a "large," you sleep "cold/hot" and your shoulders are too small/too big for mummy bags. Everyone's budget is different - but that's the price of a couple nice six-packs. So it's about an evening's investment. Don't like it? Give it to someone for some beer.

Softball size packed is enticing.

I'm sure you'll get differing opinions telling you you'll be more likely to stick with it if you buy something nicer. Much like playing guitar. Or Golf. Or even mountain biking. Or anything similar. But it's your choice. A common path is to start with something inexpensive.


----------



## bkirby10 (Feb 23, 2012)

REI Travel Down Sleeping Bag - REI.com

Packs really small (Nalgene size). Haven't tried it in really cold weather but I believe I could easily deal with freezing temps with a liner, decent pad, long johns, and the SOL Escape Bivy! Will be trying it this winter...


----------



## bmike (Nov 17, 2009)

cockpit on the fargo by Mike, on Flickr

35°F down Big Agnes bag + full length insulated air core bag + random clothes in the dry bag in the harness.

I have a 45° synthetic for summer that packs smaller and a 0° down for winter that packs a bit larger.


----------



## OldschoolReloaded (Nov 20, 2012)

bmike said:


> cockpit on the fargo by Mike, on Flickr
> 
> 35°F down Big Agnes bag + full length insulated air core bag + random clothes in the dry bag in the harness.
> 
> I have a 45° synthetic for summer that packs smaller and a 0° down for winter that packs a bit larger.


Wow...that is really small. Good job.


----------

